# Schwalbe Aerothan für Trial?



## Petrum (11. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

wollte mal hören ob es schon Erfahrungen mit den neuen Schwalbe Aerothan Schläuchen im Trial-Bereich gibt?

Auf Blatt ließt es sich gut, leicht und durchschlagresistent. Stimmt das in der Praxis?

Lassen sich auch größere Löcher gut flicken?

Freue mich über euer Feedback!

Danke und Grüße
Peter


----------



## Spresso (12. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte mir welche fürs Gravelbike geholt. Nr. 1 hat gleich bei der ersten Tour ein Loch kassiert (soviel zum Thema pannensicher).
Unterwegs aufpumpen ging auch nicht, weil Schwalbe vor lauter sparen sowohl auf die Überwurfmutter als auch auf ein Gewinde verzichtet hat. Das Ventil ist einfach in den Reifen gefluppt, keine Chance, eine einfache Handpumpe anzusetzen.
Die Montage war insbesondere am Ventil ziemlich hakelig, da der Schlauch dort ziemlich verdickt ist.
Dass die locker mal 30% mehr gewogen haben als auf der Packung angegeben, war dann auch schon fast Wurscht.
Fazit: bei mir sind sie nach unter 100 Kilometern wieder rausgeflogen und ich bin wieder auf Tubeless zurück. MMn ein zu teuer Spaß. Viel Werbetext, wenig echter Benefit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Machiavelli (13. Dezember 2020)

Gefahren bin ich sie noch nicht, hab sie aber schon ans Starrbike montiert. Ging mit Plus-Bereifung absolut problemlos.


----------



## cycleman (17. Februar 2021)

Also. ich habe die erste Lieferung Aerothan-Schläuche bekommen und im Enduro gefahren. Die Dinger sind mega beschissen. Ich habe seit dem 6 Schläuche zerstört. Ich habe die Ware bei Schwalbe reklamiert, aber Schwalbe verweist darauf, dass ihr eigenes Tubeless-Felgenband schuld daran ist, weil alle Schläche auf der Felgenseite ein Loch hatten.  Danke für Garnix. Ich werde wohl in der Enduro-One auf Tubeless umrüsten.


----------



## saturno (18. Februar 2021)

merke, nicht jeder überteuerte scheiß ist auch heiß


----------



## Petrum (18. Februar 2021)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Das mit den Löchern auf der Felgenseite habe ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, aber auch viele positive Erfahrungen sind mit dabei. Denke ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren müssen. 

Da ich am Trial-Bike mit Felgenbremse fahre, hätte ich bei Tubeless direkt Milch auf der Felgenflanke, sollte eine Landung etwas schief mit Burping verlaufen. Deshalb wäre Aerothan eine leichte Alternative.


----------

